# Automatic transmission playing up bmw 118i e87



## J_phillipse87 (Sep 4, 2020)

My automatic transmission is jerking into gear an sometimes acting like it is wrong gear, I have recently had timing change done, changed rear reluctor rings an wheel speed sensor, I’ve Changed gear box oil there was no fillings in the pan and the oil didn’t smell burnt, I’ve had it on the scanner not a bmw specific one but snap-on, an no faults in the transmission, I’m getting a code for IBS though, also doesn’t seems as aggressive if I lightly accelerate


----------

